# Help with converting 1989 Evinrude 25 hp short shaft to long.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy? Depends on the corrosion factor of the steel bolt threads and aluminum casting threads.
Other than that you need the long mid section, long driveshaft, long water tube and long shift rod.
30 year old parts outboard is going to be hard to find in good condition, most are well worn at that age.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

> Does anyone have a lower unit they would like to trade, I have a short shaft but need a long shaft?  or a kit they want to sell.  Is this an easy job?
> 
> Thanks


i have a kit i cant remember the year i took it off one i junked give me a text or call 859 265 1679
steve


----------

